# Pig Gig 2009 Midland, MI Aug 6-9



## thundernoggin (Jul 27, 2009)

Rib comp is on Sunday.  Judging at 4pm.  I've never been to this.  I'm hoping the food will be good given the hour and 45 minute drive. Found it while looking for Bone Daddy's in Midland which won the Nugget last year.  Sadly, they aren't attending or open on Sunday.
http://www.piggig.com/competition.shtml


----------



## nemisportsman (Jul 27, 2009)

Minor technicality- it is in Bay City. Thanks for the reminder though!


----------



## thundernoggin (Jul 27, 2009)

Oops and thank you.


----------

